# 800+ AC Monroe/Crawford and Jasper County. Update 3 spots left!



## OldManWinter (Mar 9, 2008)

Update! We had 3 non payers therfore I will have 3 spots open starting now. This club is split into 3 tracts. The Monroe/Crawford tract is about 500ac with cabin and in the next few weeks electricity. Plenty of room for campers. 2/3 thined pines, balance in harwood bottoms and some huntable clearcut. There is also about 600 yards of power lines. 8 club food plots and room for about 4 more. The Jasper tract is 206ac sitting in the middle of Oconee National Forest. This tract has a huge swamp through the middle and has 8 food plots. Offers great access to National Forest. The third tract is off Johnsonville rd and is 165ac with a good mix of hardwoods ridges, pines and bottoms and is completley surrounded by clearcuts. Has about 200 yards of gasline on backside. Lots of deer and turkey on all 3. Everything is managed except the 165ac tract. There will be around 17 members this year to offset the cost of running power to the Monroe/Crawford tract. For new members the dues are $600 first year then $550 for returning members who pay by due date. This Club got hunted very little last year and I'm looking for a few good members. If interested send me your Email address and I'll shoot you the rules. Or you can call me at404.787.7732 Thanks John


----------



## jman9977 (Mar 9, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 9, 2008)

PMS returned


----------



## anyman (Mar 9, 2008)

Pls send info  anyman@bellsouth.net.  thanks


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 10, 2008)

rules sent thanks


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Mar 10, 2008)

Please send rules to trtmedic24@yahoo.com


----------



## Milkman (Mar 10, 2008)

OldManWinter said:


> This club is split into 3 tracts. The Monroe/Crawford tract is about 500ac with cabin and in the next few weeks electricity. Plenty of room for campers. 2/3 thined pines, balance in harwood bottoms and some huntable clearcut. There is also about 600 yards of power lines. 8 club food plots and room for about 4 more. The Jasper tract is 206ac sitting in the middle of Oconee National Forest. This tract has a huge swamp through the middle and has 8 food plots. Offers great access to National Forest. The third tract is off Johnsonville rd and is 165ac with a good mix of hardwoods ridges, pines and bottoms and is completley surrounded by clearcuts. Has about 200 yards of gasline on backside. Lots of deer and turkey on all 3. Everything is managed except the 165ac tract. There will be around 17 members this year to offset the cost of running power to the Monroe/Crawford tract. For new members the dues are $600 first year then $550 for returning members who pay by due date. This Club got hunted very little last year and I'm looking for a few good members. If interested send me your Email address and I'll shoot you the rules. Or you can call me at404.787.7732 Thanks John



Which county is the 3rd tract in?


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 10, 2008)

Monroe, a couple miles off 75


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 10, 2008)

All pms returned


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 10, 2008)

Can I get the rules as well.  my email is wranglerjoe1968@yahoo.com


----------



## dougadkins (Mar 10, 2008)

John
     Please Send Me Your Rules



                                                                         Thanks
                                                                          Doug Adkins


----------



## dougadkins (Mar 10, 2008)

JOHN
   DOUGS EMAIL IS cobyadkins@alltel.net


----------



## stokes62 (Mar 10, 2008)

please email me a copy of the rules.  stokes62@bellsouth.net


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 11, 2008)

PM's returned thanks


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Mar 11, 2008)

Send me a copy of the rules , please sir. bulletproof1510@bellsouth.net


----------



## jman9977 (Mar 11, 2008)

I must of been missed. Please send me a copy of the rules to 
jman9977@cox.net


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 12, 2008)

jman9977 said:


> I must of been missed. Please send me a copy of the rules to
> jman9977@cox.net



I never have gotten the rules yet.  I am very intrested in this lease.  I wish that I could get them/


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 12, 2008)

*Sorry*

I might Have missed you I had a lot of PM'S. Let me know if you dont get them this time. Thanks John 404.787.7732


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have not gotten the rules


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 19, 2008)

Please send me the rules, tommy@amberfireprotection.com, or 770 570 2704  TJ


----------



## BBD (Mar 19, 2008)

Pm Sent...thanks


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 19, 2008)

Please send me a copy of the Rules.....
Robbiesur22@gmail.com


----------



## Lil'Joe (Mar 19, 2008)

PLease send ruls to jkisselburg@charter.net


----------



## topgun09 (Mar 22, 2008)

I talked to you about a turkey only lease about 2 weeks ago, just checking on what you might have come up with?


----------



## gahuntindude (Mar 23, 2008)

*interested*

can your wife or kids hunt also


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## OldManWinter (Apr 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## OldManWinter (Apr 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## OldManWinter (Apr 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## gobbler1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you have any turkey hunting memberships?


----------



## OldManWinter (Apr 11, 2008)

not at this time. Sorry


----------



## Maddogg (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello,
I was wanting to know if there were any spots left? Also would like to know the rules. Thanks


----------



## OldManWinter (Apr 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CANINE (Apr 19, 2008)

Please send me club rules.  chuynh@dental.temple.edu

Thanks


----------



## OldManWinter (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry but I have not been on here in a few days. I'll get them to you ASAP!


----------



## wecrzyhouse (Apr 30, 2008)

Please send me the club rules@ dennis.lott@us.army.mil or cobbt35@yahoo.com


----------

